# By



## alc112

Hola!!1
Cuando digo por ejemplo "Yesterday es una canción famosa de los Beatles"
tengo que usar by?
O sea
"yesterday is a well-know song *by* The Beatles"?
Si no, ¿que debo usar? Of?
Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## esance

Hi alc112,


"a play by Shakespeare", "a painting by Rembrant", a "novel by Tolstoy" and 
"a song by The Beatles"


----------



## alc112

esance said:
			
		

> Hi alc112,
> 
> 
> "a play by Shakespeare", "a painting by Rembrant", a "novel by Tolstoy" and
> "a song by The Beatles"


 
Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## VenusEnvy

alc112 said:
			
		

> Cuando digo por ejemplo "Yesterday es una canción famosa de los Beatles"
> tengo que usar by?
> O sea
> "yesterday is a well-know song *by* The Beatles"?
> Si no, ¿que debo usar? Of?
> Muchas gracias!!!



No, no se usa "of the Beatles". Tenías razón: se dice "by the Beatles".


----------



## alc112

Gracias venus!!1
¿habría alguna excepción?


----------



## VenusEnvy

Cuando se habla de las obras hecho de una person/grupo especifica, siempre se dice "by", según que puedo recordar.


----------



## tonuco

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Cuando se habla de las obras hecho de una person/grupo especifica, siempre se dice "by", según que puedo recordar.


 
Y no se puede usar "from"?

From the Beatles,from ....

Saludos
Alex


----------



## VenusEnvy

tonuco said:
			
		

> Y no se puede usar "from"?
> 
> From the Beatles,from ....
> 
> Saludos
> Alex


Pues, en mi opinión . . . .   

_It's a song from the Beatles._
Alguna gente la usa, pero "by" suena mejor. Pero, solamente porque alguna gente la usa, no signifca que es derecho.   

_It's a song by the Beatles._
Usar "by" tiene la connotación de tener un autor, pues, es lo mejor. Se usa cuando habla de obras (música, artículos, cuadros, libros) porque tienen autores. Son hechos de una persona. 

¡Espero que yo hable claramente!    

¿Alguien tiene otra opinión?


----------



## yolanda_van huyck

no se si estoy en lo correcto, pero creo que se tiene que usar "by", que es la partícula que se usa en la construcción de las pasibas; si lo piensas, todas esas frases son pasivas, pero tienen el verbo elidido: una cancion de los Beatles = una canción ESCRITA por los Beatles; un cuadro de Rembrandt= un cuadro PINTADO por Rembrandt.
Cuando estudié la formación de las pasivas me dijeron que el introductor del complemento agente (en español, "por") siempre se traduce por "by".
Tu que piensas?

un saludo

Yoli


----------



## VenusEnvy

yolanda_van huyck said:
			
		

> todas esas frases son pasivas, pero tienen el verbo elidido:
> una cancion de los Beatles = una canción ESCRITA por los Beatles
> un cuadro de Rembrandt= un cuadro PINTADO por Rembrandt


Bueno punto, Yolanda.



			
				yolanda_van huyck said:
			
		

> Cuando estudié la formación de las pasivas me dijeron que el introductor del complemento agente (en español, "por") siempre se traduce por "by".


Parece que sí. ¡Gracias por darnos la luz!


----------



## yolanda_van huyck

Gracias a vosotros por hacerme recordar cositas...

por cierto, me estoy muriendo de la vergüenza... escribi pasivas con "b" de burra...

un saludito

yoli


----------



## alc112

Unas correcciones:



			
				VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Pues, en mi opinión . . . .
> 
> _It's a song from the Beatles._
> Algunas personas lo usan, pero "by" suena mejor. Pero, solamente porque algunas personas la usen, no signifca que es correcto.
> 
> _It's a song by the Beatles._
> Usar "by" tiene la connotación de tener un autor, pues, es lo correcto. Se usa cuando habla de obras (música, artículos, cuadros, libros) porque tienen autores. Son hechos por una persona.
> 
> ¡Espero que (yo) haya hablado claramente!
> 
> ¿Alguien tiene otra opinión?


 
Muchas graias Venus, muy interesante este tema.
una traducción más:
Si quiero decir "Estoy buscando una canción, que al final dice "xXXX", pero no estoy seguro si es de los Beatles o de Aerosmith"
Sería: "I'm looking for a song that in the end says "XXXX" but I'm not sure about if it's sung by the Beatles or by Aerosmith"
¿Está bien?


----------



## crom

Hola venus,
Solo unas pequeñas correcciones en tu texto, espero que not e moleste   


			
				VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Pues, en mi opinión . . . .
> 
> _It's a song from the Beatles._
> Alguna gente la usa, pero "by" suena mejor. Pero, solamente porque alguna gente la usause, no signifca que es derechosea correcto.
> 
> _It's a song by the Beatles._
> Usar "by" tiene la connotación de tener un autor, pues, es lo mejor. Se usa cuando habla de obras (música, artículos, cuadros, libros) porque tienen autores. Son hechos depor una persona.
> 
> ¡Espero que yo hable claramente!
> 
> ¿Alguien tiene otra opinión?


----------



## tonuco

Parece que ha quedado claro;pero me surge otra duda


Cuando hablas de alguien que trabaja para una empresa,se puede decir

Mr.García,Purchasing Manager from Opel

Mr.García,Purchasing Manager to Opel

Mr.García,Purchasing Manager by Opel

Cual es más correcta?

Gracias 
Alex


----------



## alc112

en un nuevo hilo estaría mejor


----------



## VenusEnvy

alc112 said:
			
		

> Una traducción más:
> Si quiero decir "Estoy buscando una canción, que al final dice "xXXX", pero no estoy seguro si es de los Beatles o de Aerosmith"
> Sería: "I'm looking for a song that says 'XXXX' towards the end, but I'm not sure about if it's sung by the Beatles or by Aerosmith"
> ¿Está bien? Sí, muy bien.


Otra manera para decirlo:
"I'm looking for a song that says 'XXX' towards the end, but I'm not sure by whom it is sung."

Sí, pero podría decirlo con una forma más corta (más coloquial también), así siguente:
"I'm looking for a song that says 'XXX' towards the end, but I'm not sure who it's by."


Crom y ALC: ¡Oyen! ¡No duden en corregirme nunca! De hecho, acojo las correcciones con brazos completamente abiertos.


----------



## VenusEnvy

ALC: Ok, tengo preguntita. Hube decho "Alguna gente la usa". Me corregiste por decir, "Algunas personas la usan". Ok, esto me confunde siempre. ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre 'alguna gente' y 'algunas personas'? 

(Debería estar en un nuevo hilo, ¿creo? . . . )


----------



## alc112

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> ALC: Ok, tengo preguntita. Hube decho "Alguna gente la usa". Me corregiste por decir, "Algunas personas la usan". Ok, esto me confunde siempre. ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre 'alguna gente' y 'algunas personas'?
> 
> (Debería estar en un nuevo hilo, ¿creo? . . . )


 
No sabría decirte
Mejor Haz un nuevo hilo

Saludos


----------



## charmedboi82

Creo que se pueden usar "of" y "from" a veces pero no son intercambiables porque representan ideas distintas y matices sutiles que apenas no se notan.  Digo que "by" se usa en la mayoria de los casos y que muchas veces "of" y "from" son sinonimos menos usados en estos mismos casos.  Entonces, si tienes que escoger entre las tres, escoge "by" porque diria que nunca o casi nunca le quedara mal a la frase.

This is my favorite song by the Beatles.
This is my favorite song of the Beatles'.

Estas dos frases marcan un poquito de diferencia pero son mas o menos igualitas.


----------



## charmedboi82

alc112 said:
			
		

> Unas correcciones:
> 
> 
> 
> Muchas graias Venus, muy interesante este tema.
> una traducción más:
> Si quiero decir "Estoy buscando una canción, que al final dice "xXXX", pero no estoy seguro si es de los Beatles o de Aerosmith"
> Sería: "I'm looking for a song that in the end says "XXXX" but I'm not sure about if it's sung by the Beatles or by Aerosmith"
> ¿Está bien?



Esta bastante bien, .  Solo corrigo la "about", no la necesitas y hace que sea incorrecta la frase:  "I'm looking for a song that ends with "xxxx", but I'm not sure whether/if it's sung by the Beatles or by Aerosmith."

Tambien cambie un poquito la frase pero, a parte de la 'about', esta bien, .


----------



## charmedboi82

tonuco said:
			
		

> Parece que ha quedado claro;pero me surge otra duda
> 
> 
> Cuando hablas de alguien que trabaja para una empresa,se puede decir
> 
> Mr.García,Purchasing Manager from Opel
> 
> Mr.García,Purchasing Manager to Opel
> 
> Mr.García,Purchasing Manager by Opel
> 
> Cual es más correcta?
> 
> Gracias
> Alex




Purchasing Manager FOR Opel.  "From" y "to" tambien se pueden decir pero dan sentido distinto a la situacion, como si todos estuvieron de conferencia.... este es el DE (i.e., from) Opel (supongo que Opel es la empresa, verdad?).  De todos, creo que "FOR" suena bien en todos los casos y "AT" y "WITH" se pueden usar tambien en algunas situaciones.  Salvo "BY" creo que todos se pueden usar en al menos algun contexto.


----------



## charmedboi82

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> ALC: Ok, tengo preguntita. Hube decho "Alguna gente la usa". Me corregiste por decir, "Algunas personas la usan". Ok, esto me confunde siempre. ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre 'alguna gente' y 'algunas personas'?
> 
> (Debería estar en un nuevo hilo, ¿creo? . . . )



Creo que se usa "gente" cuando no piensas en las personsas mismas sino en la gente en general.  Si no tienes fijados en la mente los de que hablas, usas 'gente.'  Diria que gente es mas comun porque se habla mas cosas generales y cosas especificas (al menos cuando no se hacen referencias a los nombres de la persona).  Tiene sentido para ti lo que acabo de escribir?  Tal vez no lo explique bien.  Si no lo entiende, lo intendo de nuevo pero en ingles esta vez (a menos que crees otro hilo para este tema).


----------



## charmedboi82

crom said:
			
		

> {Pero, solamente porque alguna gente la usause, no signifca que es derechosea correcto.}



Crom,
 Te tengo una preguntita. Entiendo muy bien el uso de "sea correcto" aqui y quiero asegurarme de que me quede claro el uso de "use". Se usa "use" en aqui porque no conoces bien a ninguna gente que la use asi que no puedes garantizar de que la use o se usa porque ya sabias que ibas a hacer una comparacion (entre lo correcto y lo que en realidad se habla) en cierto modo, la cual ibas a negar (no significar)? 

O sea, es mas una cosa de desconocimiento (si tal palabra existe) o mas una de querer alejarte de esa gente porque no creese que pertenezcas a aquel grupo?

     Por favor, corrige lo que te escribi si te queda tiempo.  Gracias y thanks.

Kevin


----------



## cristóbal

Charmedboi, a ver si lo puedo explicar yo con la ayuda de unos handout de una profesora de sintaxis...

"Pero, solamente porque alguna gente la use, no signifca que sea correcto."
"But, just because some people use it doesn't mean it's correct."

el handout dice: _porque_ is usually followed by an indicative but requires the subjunctive when it means "just because/only because" and the main verb is negated.  Sometimes it can be preceded by sólo (And I would add "solamente", obviously):

*Porque tú lo digas, no voy a callarme.*
I'm not going to shut up just because you say so. (o sea, sólo porque tú me digas que me calle, eso no quiere decir que vaya a callarme.)

*No lo hago porque tú lo digas.*
I'm not going to do it just because you say so. (o sea, debe haber una razón más convincente)

y, por otra parte:

*No lo hago porque tú lo dices.*
I won't do it because you say so.  (o sea, "I'm not going to do it specifically because you told me not to")

ahora bien, volviendo a la frase en cuestión:
"But, just because some people use it doesn't mean it's correct."
(o sea, "It's not correct just because some people use it.")

debe escribirse: "No es correcto solamente porque la gente la use."
o... "Pero solamente porque alguna gente la use, no es correcto"
pero supongo que cuando introduzcas "significa que..." hay utilizar otra vez el subjuntivo porque estás negando "significar"... entonces, pasa a ser "no significa que sea correcto".

Bien, no sé si eso está claro o no... pero espero haber aportado algo sustancial a la conversación. 




			
				charmedboi82 said:
			
		

> Crom,
> Te tengo una preguntita. Entiendo muy bien el uso de "sea correcto" aqui y quiero asegurarme de que me quede claro el uso de "use". Se usa "use" en aqui porque no conoces bien a ninguna gente que la use asi que no puedes garantizar de que la use o se usa porque ya sabias que ibas a hacer una comparacion (entre lo correcto y lo que en realidad se habla) en cierto modo, la cual ibas a negar (no significar)?
> 
> O sea, es mas una cosa de desconocimiento (si tal palabra existe) o mas una de querer alejarte de esa gente porque no creese que pertenezcas a aquel grupo?
> 
> Por favor, corrige lo que te escribi si te queda tiempo.  Gracias y thanks.
> 
> Kevin


----------



## jacinta

cristóbal said:
			
		

> ... pero espero haber aportado algo sustancial a la conversación.



 Siempre es así, cristobal!  Y no me sorprende que muchas de nuestras conversaciones llegan a ser del subjuntivo.


----------



## cristóbal

jacinta said:
			
		

> Siempre es así, cristobal!  Y no me sorprende que muchas de nuestras conversaciones llegan a ser del subjuntivo.



Hablando del subjuntivo, creo que debe ser: "no me sorprende que muchas de nuestras conversaciones *lleguen* a ser del subjuntivo."


----------



## alc112

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Hablando del subjuntivo, creo que debe ser: "no me sorprende que muchas de nuestras conversaciones *lleguen* a ser *sobre *subjuntivo."


 
Exacto
Aunque pondría sobre en vez de del


----------



## jacinta

Hahaha!  Ya ves?  Ok, pero, digo *No* me sorprende *el hecho * que las conversaciones *llegan* a ser.  Puede ser las dos formas, ¿no?  Corrígeme, si no, por favor.


----------



## cristóbal

No, no puede ser las dos formas... De hecho, tu otra frase debe ser "no me sorprende el hecho *de que* las conversaciones *lleguen* a ser."

Así lo aprendí yo... que "el hecho de que" siempre va seguido por el subjuntivo aunque sea un hecho... así lo es, una excepción, supongo.


----------



## jacinta

Okay, gracias, cris, voy a investigar más.


----------



## crom

charmedboi82 said:
			
		

> Crom,
> Te tengo una preguntita. Entiendo muy bien el uso de "sea correcto" aqui y quiero asegurarme de que me quede claro el uso de "use". Se usa "use" en aqui porque no conoces bien a ninguna gente que la use asi que no puedes garantizar de que la use o se usa porque ya sabias que ibas a hacer una comparacion (entre lo correcto y lo que en realidad se habla) en cierto modo, la cual ibas a negar (no significar)?
> 
> O sea, es mas una cosa de desconocimiento (si tal palabra existe) o mas una de querer alejarte de esa gente porque no creese que pertenezcas a aquel grupo?
> 
> Por favor, corrige lo que te escribi si te queda tiempo.  Gracias y thanks.
> 
> Kevin


Hola,
He encontrado un enlace que te puede ayudar a entender el uso del subjuntivo:
http://www.ihmadrid.com/comunicativo/Subjuntivo/Subjuntivo_usos.pdf

Son 14 puntos con explicaciones y ejemplos.

La verdad es que cuando uso el subjuntivo no me paro a pensar en ninguna regla, simplemente lo uso.
Supongo que tengo suerte que en inglés no exista esa forma verbal, así es más fácil de aprender.  

crom


----------



## crom

Hola,
El siguiente enlace tiene un montón de cosas sobre el subjuntivo:
http://www.ihmadrid.com/comunicativo/Subjuntivo.htm

Espero que os ayude.

Saludos,
crom


----------



## cristóbal

crom said:
			
		

> Supongo que tengo suerte que en inglés no exista esa forma verbal, así es más fácil de aprender.



A ver... yo pensé que ya habíamos cubierto este tema... el subjuntivo SÍ existe en inglés.


----------



## alc112

Hola Crom!!!
Aqui tienes lo que cristóbal te ha dicho

Mira :
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=16263


----------



## cristóbal

gracias, ALC, ya sabes que no tengo la paciencia para buscar estas cosas...


----------



## alc112

cristóbal said:
			
		

> gracias, ALC, ya sabes que no tengo la paciencia para buscar estas cosas...


 
Es un placer
Yo tampoco la tengo, pero como me acordé que había preguntado sobre eso y que el título era simplemente "subjuntivo", lo bosqué y lo conseguí al toque.

Saludos


----------



## VenusEnvy

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Alguna gente Algunas personas  la lo  usan, pero "by" suena mejor. Pero, solamente porque alguna gente algunas personas  la lo  usan, no signifca que es derecho.


Usé "la" porque hablaba de una palabra, y es feminino.    No entiendo porque fue cambiado en "lo".


			
				VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre 'alguna gente' y 'algunas personas'?





			
				charmedboi82 said:
			
		

> Creo que se usa "gente" cuando no piensas en las personsas mismas sino en la gente en general.  Si no tienes fijados en la mente los de que hablas, usas 'gente.'  Diria que gente es mas comun porque se habla mas cosas generales y cosas especificas (al menos cuando no se hacen referencias a los nombres de la persona).


Sí, sí, sí. Eso decho, por eso usé "la gente".    No entiendo todavia porque fue corregido en "algunas personas". 

Lo siento a todos, pero necesito una explicación minuciosa.    Ay de mi.


----------



## crom

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Usé "la" porque hablaba de una palabra, y es feminino.    No entiendo porque fue cambiado en "lo".


Tu uso de "la" fue correcto, ya que, como tu dices, "palabra" es femenino, aunque yo creía que hablabas de preposición, que también es femenino y por lo tanto me pareció correcto tu uso de "la". Quizá la persona que te corrigió pensó que hablabas de algo en masculino, como "el from"   


			
				VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Sí, sí, sí. Eso decho, por eso usé "la gente".    No entiendo todavia porque fue corregido en "algunas personas".


La explicación de charmedboi82 me parece adecuada, y tu uso de *gente* pienso que es correcto. No obstante, yo muchas veces uso *gente* y *personas* indistintamente.
Por ejmplo:
La gente es cruel (la gente en general)
Las personas son crueles (las personas en general, sin referirme a un grupo concreto).
Así que la distinción (si es que la tiene realmente) me parece muy sutil.


			
				VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Lo siento a todos, pero necesito una explicación minuciosa.    Ay de mi.


No te disculpes, todos estamos aprendiendo

crom


----------



## crom

cristóbal said:
			
		

> A ver... yo pensé que ya habíamos cubierto este tema... el subjuntivo SÍ existe en inglés.


Perdón cristóbal   


			
				alc112 said:
			
		

> Hola Crom!!!
> Aqui tienes lo que cristóbal te ha dicho
> 
> Mira :
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=16263


No obstante pienso que no es lo mismo:
If I were you, I would take it.
Si fuera tu, lo cogería
En inglés se utiliza el simple past y en español el subjuntivo.

crom


----------



## VenusEnvy

crom said:
			
		

> Así que la distinción (si es que la tiene realmente) me parece muy sutil.
> 
> No te disculpes, todos estamos aprendiendo.



¿Podría decir que? : "Todas las personas aquí están aprendiendo."    



Ay, no me digas no por fa . . .


----------



## crom

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> ¿Podría decir que? : "Todas las personas aquí están aprendiendo."
> 
> 
> 
> Ay, no me digas no por fa . . .


Me parece correctísimo.  
También podrías decir: "Toda la gente aquí está aprendiendo."

Sólo un apunte de uso de los signos de interrogación:
¿Podría decir que... "Todas las personas aquí están aprendiendo."?
Los puntos suspensivos (...) son opcionales.

crom


----------



## jacinta

crom said:
			
		

> Perdón cristóbal
> 
> No obstante pienso que no es lo mismo:
> If I were you, I would take it.
> Si fuera tu, lo cogería
> *En inglés se utiliza el simple past y en español el subjuntivo.*
> 
> crom



Hola, crom:

El uso del subjuntivo en inglés es desconocido por muchas personas, así que algunas lo dicen en el pasado simple. Pero, tu ejemplo no lo es.
If I were you...es el subjuntivo porque no se dice *I were * going to the store sino I *was* going.  
Se dice también:  If I *was * rich, I would buy a car.  Esto ha llegado a ser aceptable en nuestro idioma aunque realmente no es correcto.  Debe ser:  If I were rich, I´d buy a car, (el subjuntivo).


----------



## crom

jacinta said:
			
		

> Hola, crom:
> 
> El uso del subjuntivo en inglés es desconocido por muchas personas, así que algunas lo dicen en el pasado simple. Pero, tu ejemplo no lo es.
> If I were you...es el subjuntivo porque no se dice *I were * going to the store sino I *was* going.
> Se dice también:  If I *was * rich, I would buy a car.  Esto ha llegado a ser aceptable en nuestro idioma aunque realmente no es correcto.  Debe ser:  If I were rich, I´d buy a car, (el subjuntivo).


Hola jacinta,
Sabia que "If I was..." se podia utilizar pero que lo correcto era "If I were", aunque pensaba que era una excepción en el uso del verbo *to be*.
No obstante, si yo digo: "If I had one million dollars, I'd buy a big house" no se puede distinguir la forma pasada del subjuntivo. Lo distingues por la frase en sí, pero no por el verbo.
Otro ejemplo: "If you were me, what would you do?"
"you were" es igual en pasado.

No sé si me estoy equivocando y existe otra forma del verbo que desconocia 

crom


----------

